# Schwinn Aerocycle crank 1934



## Driftpr (Aug 7, 2022)

*Here’s this Schwinn Aerocycle crank stamp 1934.Buyer pays shipping cost $15.00.



































*


----------



## onecatahula (Aug 16, 2022)

50


----------



## Driftpr (Aug 16, 2022)

onecatahula said:


> 50



Nd


----------

